# مهم للجميع



## zageng (13 أبريل 2006)

ما رأي زوار المنتدي بأن نقوم بعمل ربط بين جميع المواقع والمنتديات العربية والأجنبية التى تخص الهندسة الصناعية سواء كانت منتديات مستقلة أو تابعة للجامعات وبالتالى نستطيع عند البحث عن أي موضوع أو برنامج أو كتب أو أي شىء نستطيع من خلاله أن نتوصل إليه بسهولة
وأود أن أعلمكم أننا لا نقوم بالدعايا للمنتديات التي سنذكرها ولكن لتعم الفائدة 
,سأبدأ أنا
www.ksu-ie.com
موقع طلاب الهندسة الصناعية بجامعة الملك سعود





</IMG></IMG>


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (13 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الفكرة ، وأرى أن ذلك سيوفر الكثير من الوقت ، وفقك الله فى الخير دائما 0


----------



## zageng (15 أبريل 2006)

أود إخوانى أن نضيف العديد من الرسائل ومحاولة الإضافة لتعم الفائدة 
http://www.sharkawyonline.com/Articalshow.asp?NewsID=412&Categories_ID=18
موقع بعض طلبة المهندسين الصناعيين كلية الهندسة جامعة الزقازيق


----------



## zageng (22 أبريل 2006)

http://www.kku.edu.sa/CollegesAndInstitutes/EngineeringCollege/Dept/IndustrialEng.asp
معلومات عن قسم صناعية جامعة الملك خالد


----------



## zageng (26 أبريل 2006)

أود إخوانى أن نضيف العديد من الرسائل ومحاولة الإضافة لتعم الفائدة


----------



## salam_rk (26 أبريل 2006)

فكره جيده ومفيده حتما


----------



## رجب عبدالله حكومة (11 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على هذه المبادرة و انا على اتم الاستعداد للمشاركة معكم


----------



## ندى الجيلاوي (28 يوليو 2006)

هذا جيد ومهم وارجو ان يكون لكل المنتديات الخاصة بالهندسة المدنية كذلك مع الشكر


----------



## أحمد مارفل (14 سبتمبر 2006)

الموضوع كويس بس عايزين مزيد من المواقع


----------



## eng_eslam (15 سبتمبر 2006)

الموضوع جميل جدااااااااااا


----------



## samehnour (16 سبتمبر 2006)

http://www.iienet.org

http://www.informs.org//

http://researchweb.watson.ibm.com/math/OpResearch/industrial_app.html

http://www.rpi.edu/~mitchj/sites_or.html

http://mathforum.org/library/topics/integer_prog

http://samehar.wordpress.com/index1/


----------



## fadl888 (17 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم


----------

